# Anyone else just found out? Bump Buddy wanted!



## Cookiedog

Hi everyone,

I'm still in shock after coming back from honeymoon with a little more than a bit of duty free!

I was told that it was medically impossible to get pregnant naturally and I am lucky enough to have a gorgeous 2 year old after undergoing IVF when I was 40.

I'm now 42 (nearly 43) and I am 5 weeks (gulp) pregnant. I never expected to be in this position again, although I am absolutely delighted! I have become immediately obsessed with reading symptoms and I'm convinced I have a bump already!

Is there anyone who is newly pregnant who'd like to keep in touch? I used the Fertility Friends forum a lot during my last pregnancy, but I don't think I really belong on there this time.

Thanks for reading! 

xxx


----------



## animalcracker

First, a big CONGRATULATIONS to you!! How wonderful!! :flower:

I am 39 and am also 5 weeks pregnant. I am scared stiff! I suffered a missed miscarriage last year at 9 weeks and it's taken us this long to get pregnant again. I'm trying to not get too excited given what I went through last year, but that is really hard to do! This will be our first child (hubby is 42).

I have my first scan next week - keep your fingers crossed for me!!

How are you feeling? I don't have much in the way of symptoms aside from feeling sleepy and very sore boobs.

Here's to wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!:thumbup:


----------



## bbforme

Just wanted to say congrats! Wishing you a happy, healthy 9-months!


----------



## Lyvid

Hi :wave: Congratulations! What a great surprise! As good as medical science has become, we still don't know it all. :yipee:

I'm 39 and I just started week 5 today! This will be my first! 

This is a great board to chat, esp. as we're all about the same age, just jump on in. :hugs:

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Biddylee

Congratulations cookiedog! (And everyone else!)

I'm 38 and 5 weeks pregnant! wow! Still finding it quite surreal - not many symptoms yet except an impressive bust size!!


----------



## BeachComber

Welcome and Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Cookiedog

Thanks for all your replies - I'm trying hard to stay away from the HPT's at the moment. When we conceived using IVF, we were monitored really closely - blood tests and scans, so it feels weird not to have the reassurance that everything is going well. I don't have any sickness symptoms, so I have to keep my HPT on my desk so that I can be reminded that it is true!

We told the Grandparents yesterday - I know it's a bit early, but I had to tell someone!

Hope you all have a great weekend! I need to get a ticker!


----------



## davecr033

Congrats - what wonderful surprise! I just got my BFP and I am 5 weeks today and due Feb 25th. Can't wait to share this experience with all of you.

This is my first and through IVF after 7 years of TTC. It totally feels surreal but Hubby is so happy he started coming up with names already :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi there, 

I found out yesterday and i think i am still in shock. My due date is going to be the 29th Feb. I didnt get any sickness with my last pregnancy and i am so hoping that its the same this time around.

I am 35 and DH turned 36 today. 

Would love a bump buddy. 

Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months to everyone.
:hugs:


----------



## GMATP 2011

What a grand surprise! I am 6 weeks now and due mid feb by my calculations. I do not have any major symptoms either and looking forward to the sonogram Friday! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi cookiedog,massive congrats,I have just turned 44 and am 7 weeks pregnant,:happydance:Wot an awesome surprise for u ,happy and healthy nine months Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## davecr033

anyone getting monitored due to IVF still? My estrogen levels dropped a bit and even though the nurse said its ok, I am a bit worried. My hcg levels are rising like they should. I can tell the estrogen levels because my boobs are no longer as big and sore. Just worrying me. help!


----------



## beachchick

Hi, I'm 36 and 6 weeks with my first, still don't think its really sunk in yet :cloud9:


----------



## Lyvid

beachchick said:


> Hi, I'm 36 and 6 weeks with my first, still don't think its really sunk in yet :cloud9:

Hi Beachchick! I'm 39 and this is my first. And I know that feeling! I don't think it will feel totally real until my Dr appt in a few weeks. Hard to deny when you hear a heartbeat I should think LOL! 

Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to you!:happydance:


----------



## SummerZ

Congratulations to you! I just found out this morning so I think I'm due around March 12. I'm 37 (38 next week) and so very excited! I have 2 kids from a previous marriage and 2 stepsons. We are incredibly excited to be adding to the family! 

I'll be a pregnancy buddy with you. :)


----------



## Cookiedog

Well, I had a bit of a scare on Wednesday as I had a very small bright red bleed - it really freaked me out. I was miles away from home and I'd stayed away as I was going to give a presentation, but as soon as I saw it I had to go home. Luckily I was with my manager, so I had to bite the bullet and tell him the news (rather earlier than I was expecting to, but he was an absolute star and sent me home immediately and told me to cancel my appointments for the rest of the week! He'd had some experience of this with his wife, so he was completely understanding of the stress!

Thankfully, apart from a bit of light brown spotting, it's not returned. I've got an early scan booked at EPU on Monday morning, so I should know either way what's happening...

Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## samj

HI all and congratulations everyone. I am 38 and am 4 1/2 weeks pregnant. I found out much earlier with this one than baby#1. I am due March 6th. I have an early scan on 12th July. Would love to be bump buddies. So exciting but scary too.


----------



## Uni

Hello everyone :)

I'm 43 and expecting my first, got pregnant trough Ivf and using DE. My due date is the 22nd of February. I've been lurking here for a while, had a missed miscarriage last year and wanted to be sure everything was ok before I joined in. I had a. 6 week scan Thursday and saw the heartbeat which made me very happy :). I'm trying to stay optimistic and hope my bean stays with me. Good luck to all of you, I would love to be bump buddies.

Cookiedog I can understand that you are worried, I hope it turns out to be ok.


----------



## Biddylee

Hi cookiedog - hope the scan goes well on Monday. 

I finally get round to seeing my doctor on Monday having been away on holiday. Still feels surreal though not enjoying being tired all the time.


----------



## Cookiedog

Well, the scan confirmed a tiny little thing with an almost imperceptible flicker of a heartbeat, but the hospital seems happy, and I have to go back in two weeks to check that everything is progressing. 

I'm much happier now that I've seen it for myself!

Hope everyone is progressing nicely - how are all you lovely ladies?


----------



## Biddylee

Glad everything is ok Cookiedog. I had some strong symptoms last week but everything seems to have disappeared this week - I am going to the toilet more in the night, my breasts as still big but not as tender and I am having some mild cramps. So I don't really know what to make of it. I just don't feel pregnant. 

So will wait and see I suppose - it's a bit difficult as I don't see the mid-wife for a couple of weeks - so it's a waiting game. 

fingers crossed - it sorts itself out one way or the other.


----------



## Cookiedog

I never feel pregnant, so I have to test, test and test! I have started to feel dreadfully tired though, it's like a weight that drags me down...(not complaining though!)


----------



## Biddylee

I was feeling very tired and now I'm not. Have cramps this afternoon - so I'm just waiting it out - it's the only thing I can do. 

Tiredness was dreadful and I was on holiday too! I've never been to bed so early, so often!


----------



## Uni

Glad to hear that you got a heartbeat Cookiedog :)

I'm have to eat every two hours otherwise I feel really pukey, I'm also constantly tired and have had some cramps today, which I'm not so happy about. I have my second scan after a week, can't wait.

Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## MommyS

Hi Everyone,
I am so glad to see there are so many others going through a similar experience to myself. I am 36 and found out I am prego. This is the start of week 5. I had a miscarriage in April. I have 2 kids (11 and 9) and my husband and I thought that we'd try for one more. I feel like something is going to go wrong. Symptoms come and go. I really am not feeling too much pregnant at all. Is anyone else finding it hard to get over the worry and enjoy the pregnancy? I have the m/c always on my mind plus my son has a genetic disorder and if I have another boy he has a 50% chance of having it too....

I so hope all of you ladies are able to sit back and enjoy the next 9 months!


----------



## jo_lou_pip

awwww congrats iam louise iam 39 and this is our 1st baby.i got married a few weeks ago aswell bt found out i was pregnant 3 weeks before we got married.nice we secret we keep until after we came back from the honeymoon andhad the scan 3 weeks ago say everything ok with baby.iam very exicted cant wait for my 20 week scan.iam 13 weeks the now xx


----------



## Biddylee

How is everyone here? Had more symptoms these last few days - just plain old tiredness and some nausea. And the cramps - which are strange. I've started to relax a little bit but am not really enjoying being pregnant - especially when no-one knows.

I visited family at the weekend and got the third degree about why I wasn't drinking. They did ask if I was pregnant but I just wasn't ready to say yes and get into a conversation.


----------



## mitchnorm

I am 38 and 5 weeks pregnant...its our first and really thought i would never concieve naturally
No major symptoms....bit more tired, a bit distracted (to be expected i guess), and cramps in lower abdomen...was a bit worried about that one!!!!!
How do you get get away with no telling everyone? Myself and hubby like to go out a fair bit and i am sure friends will twig onto the no drinking me ha ha. Not sure i'll keepit up for another 7 weeks


----------



## winter72

Congratulations! I'm 39 and my first scan today, baby is 8 weeks. This our first baby, after being told IVF was our best chance (even after op a few months ago). Feels more real now we've seen little one on the screen. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Biddylee

Getting bored of trying to find reasons why not drinking or smoking. Only siblings have been suspicious and one of my friends. Scan appointment has arrived - not for another 4 weeks!! :) 

How's people's weekend?


----------



## Cookiedog

I had a great weekend, we told a close friend who was delighted for us - it's one of the best things about being pregnant!

I've got a scan tomorrow to check things are progressing ok, so I'm a bit preoccupied with it, I'm so scared that something will go wrong. Why is pregnancy riddled with worries!?


----------



## Biddylee

Good luck with the scan. Let us know how it goes. I have mid wife appointment next week and scan on the 9th - seems miles away. Symptons have really calmed down today - I almost feel normal.

( I hate all the worrying too - didn't realise it would kick in like this!)


----------



## Wishing2be

Hi all first baby for me , we have been blessed with trying first time , we just came back from honeymoon 4 weeks ago so to find our we ar 5 weeks and 2 days is a bi of a shock...I'm 35 and my hubby is 36, I'm hoping we have a safe and long pregnancy, bump buddy wanted please!!! Xx


----------



## XxChristinexX

Hi, I came home from holiday too with a little souvenir...congrats


----------

